# Ariens ST724 - Not shifting to Forward Drive



## Bearcharlemagne (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello,

I just got an Ariens ST724 off of Craigslist, it is Model number 932022 and serial number 007658. It is having an issue where I am unable to shift it into forward drive, but gets stuck in reverse, regardless of which gear it gets put into.

I pulled off the bottom plate to take a look and can see what the issue is, but am not 100% sure of the root cause. I will insert some pictures and show what's going on below (sorry in advance for any imprecise vocabulary).










I was able to reattach the bearing assembly within the 'Shifting Tabs' without either the top or bottom washer. After doing so, I was successfully able to engage the snow blower into forward drive, but when I went into 3rd or 4th gear, the gear assembly detached from the shifting tabs and then I was stuck in reverse again.

The obvious thing is to get another washer and then attach the whole assembly to the shifting tabs with the top and bottom washers present. Beyond this, does this point to some deeper issue?

The previous owner stated that his small engine guy's reason for why it sometimes did not engage in drive is because there is a bolt loose which holds the mechanism for the drive wheel. And to get at this bolt to tighten it, I would need to take off the auger, auger housing, and transfer case to get at it. 

Does this ring true? Is the bearing assembly detaching from the 'Shifting Tabs' due to a loose bolt on the drive wheel? If not, does anyone have an idea for the root cause of this issue?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure about a solution, but when you get a chance, you should lube up the gears, etc. It should mention that in the owners manual.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I never owned or worked on an Ariens, but that is supposed to stay on the shifting mechanism.
Looks like a nut should be up top? ( I looked at an online picture. )
It should stay attached somehow?
Do you have the manual? It should show how.
I am surprised none of the Arien owners have not chimed in yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe not?
Looks like just the washers are needed?

I looked at a site online, lets see if the link pulls up the diagram,






Ariens 7Hp Tec. 24" Snowblower | 932022 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 932022 (000101) 7Hp Tec. 24" Snowblower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com





Yes but you have to scroll for the friction plate diagram.
It looks like that site has very few parts for the model.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF, it's the weekend and Halloween so please give the ariens aces some time to chime in to help you


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF, it's the weekend and Halloween so please give the ariens aces some time to chime in to help you


You mean everyone is out Trick & treating? 

Had about 10 kids walk down the street in the 6 hrs they were allowed to.
Now we have a bag of candy left.........Mmmmmm.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> Had about 10 kids walk down the street


Had 42 so far... They all seemed to enjoy the treat delivery system.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes @*Bearcharlemagne*, it looks like you'd just need another washer... Is it possible that the tabs on the shift fork are bent apart so that the bearing assembly slips out of engagement on one side?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Are the bushings [blue arrows] at the end of the shaft in good shape? If they are worn they create a lot of play that could be your issue.


----------



## Bearcharlemagne (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you all for chiming in! I was able to get another washer and give it a go. I was able to shift down to 4th gear and all the way back to reverse without any issues.

I appreciate the advice! If the issue persists, I’ll take a look if the tabs are bent apart and also the condition of the bushings — I didn’t do very much disassembly today.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Bearcharlemagne said:


> Thank you all for chiming in! I was able to get another washer and give it a go. I was able to shift down to 4th gear and all the way back to reverse without any issues.
> 
> I appreciate the advice! If the issue persists, I’ll take a look if the tabs are bent apart and also the condition of the bushings — I didn’t do very much disassembly today.
> 
> Happy Halloween!


By the looks of your gear you ought to lubricate the whole machine.
If that gear is that dry the rest probably is too.
Cover the friction plate and wheel while you do it. Clean them when done lubing.
Make sure those are grease free and clean as a whistle.


----------



## Bearcharlemagne (Oct 31, 2020)

Good call! Does anyone recommend a certain type of grease to apply?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Bearcharlemagne said:


> Good call! Does anyone recommend a certain type of grease to apply?


Lubriplate Low Temp grease... Be sure to cover the friction plate and disc to keep them clean and dry.


----------



## Bearcharlemagne (Oct 31, 2020)

Great, thanks. I just ordered some and should get it by Friday. Looking forward to some serious snow-throwing this year.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Just my belated comment....both washers are needed for the bearing assembly to stay in the shifting fork so you should be good. Now, be certain to adjust the shifting mechanism (explained on pages 2.7 and 2.8 in your Service / Repair Manual). If you don't have the manuals, they can all be downloaded here with your model and serial number.








Operator's Manuals - Ariens


If you misplaced your Ariens lawn mower or snow blower manual, You can download a copy here.




www.ariens.com





Regarding cleaning and lubrication, here's a great video from one of our favorite YouTube channels:


----------

